# Slayer 2011/12 auf Fox DHX RC4 umrüsten



## MAGjordan (11. Juli 2012)

Servus zusammen,

ich habe ein kleines problemchen beim umrüsten meines slayers... bei mir hat sich der idee breit gemacht den standard rp23 auf einen DHX RC4 umzurüsten. Allerdings gestaltet sich das ganze schwieriger als erwartet.
Der neue dämpfer liegt vor mir, mit den (gleichen) eckdaten 200mm/57mm. Mein probelm ist jetzt aber, dass ich dummerweise keine passenden dinstanzbuchsen herbekomme. Oben bräuchte eine breite von 27,7mm und unten 22,0mm, was an sich nicht das problem darstellt. Nur steckachsen, mit denen der dämpfer befestigt werden sind beim slayer 10mm stark und der RC4 hat aber einen öffnung mit ca. 8mm.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. Wäre für jeden vorschlag echt dankbar!

Gruß mag


----------



## Elefantenvogel (13. Juli 2012)

Was nicht wirklich ein Problem darstellt... die Standartbuchsen von Fox kannst du in die Tonne kloppen und dir z.B. bei http://huber-bushings.com/ neue bestellen mit dem Bolzendurchmesser 10mm... Oben benötigst du allerdings 28mm!
Alternativ könntest du aber doch auch einfach die Buchsen vom RP23 nehmen, die Maße sollten doch gleich sein, oder?
Kann dir aber die Huberbushings nur empfehlen, bei mir laufen sie super!... 
BTW: Sowas kannste auch direkt in den New Slayer 2011 Bereich schreiben und mit ein bissl durchlesen auch raus bekommen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (13. Juli 2012)

MAGjordan schrieb:


> Nur steckachsen, mit denen der dämpfer befestigt werden sind beim slayer 10mm stark und der RC4 hat aber einen öffnung mit ca. 8mm.


 
da stimmt aber i`was nicht, im normalfall haben alle Fox dämpfer einen durchmesser von 12.8?mm für die bushing`s ... 

mach doch mal ein bild vom Dämpfer


----------



## Mr.Freeride (13. Juli 2012)

???? Ich habe bei mir einfach die Buchsen beim RP23 heraus genommen und beim RC4 wieder keingepackt. Dämpfer normal wieder einbauen und gut.

Bilder wären gut.


----------



## Elefantenvogel (16. Juli 2012)

Ich denke, er hat sich den RC4 mit Buchsen geholt, und nun festgestellt, dass diese keinen 10mm Durchmesser für die Bolzen haben sondern einen von 8mm... auf die Idee, die aus dem RP23 zu nehmen ist er zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht gekommen^^


----------

